# [Creative] The Visual Novel Collaboration Thread / VN Dev Catalogue



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

Greetings.
The main purpose of this thread is to function as a catalogue of developers for those users interested in creating a visual novel of their own.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How It Works*

1) Assuming you'd like to get involved, first of all make a post containing the following informations:
- nickname;
- what artist type you are (illustrator, writer, musician);
- a link or two of your samples, so that others may get an idea of what your works are like;
- the kind of genre(s) you feel like working with. You can also provide a small list of movies, books, videogames etc. you enjoyed along with 'em in order to further illustrate where your tastes lie;
- story ideas (optional);
- whether you're currently avaiable or not;
- additional info you think potential collaborators should be aware of (optional).

Here's a lil' form you can copy, paste and fill out as you see fit, if you like

==========
Nick:
Artist Type:
Sample(s):
Preferred Genre(s):
Story Idea(s):
Avaiability:
Additional Info:
==========


2) Browse the thread-catalogue for another developer to join forces with. If you find someone that meets your criteria just message them and see if they're interested in working with you as well, preferably through a private conversation between the two of you. Please remember to edit the ''avaiability'' section accordingly, when teaming up, when disbanding etc. Even a simple ''yes'' or ''no'' are just fine.

*I'd like to make very clear that I, the thread creator, will not determine what everyone does: again, it's up to each user to autonomously choose who to cooperate with.*

I also suggest to have only one illustrator and one writer (and a musician, if you manage to get any at all) per team for the sake of cohesion and artistic consistency. Since I assume everyone here is inexperienced about VN makin', it's probably best to keep things small and simple. Of course, all are absolutely free to work in higher numbers if they so desire, I only believe it's not such a good idea.


Being a dev catalogue is this thread's main purpose but if any of y'all have any extra info that you think may benefit other fellow VN makers, feel absolutely free to share. We'll figure out the direction of this thread along the way...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


That should be all. See you around folks


----------



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

(Disclaimer: I'm making this double post solely to have my dev info be separate from the OP)

==========
Nick: Amiir
Artist Type: Illustrator
Sample(s): my gallery (includes NSFW). Casual picks: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Preferred Genre(s): war, sci-fi, cyberpunk, western, crime, apocalyptic (nuclear or zombie). Modern settings are also ok, medieval-fantasy ones are a maybe. I'll consider any eventual suggestions. Some of my favourite movies and games are: Interstellar, Gran Torino, Nightcrawler, Mad Max: Fury Road, Dredd 2012, Sicario, Jarhead, Full Metal Jacket, Batman Begins, John Wick, Fallout 3, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, GTA IV
Avaiability: not right now
Additional Info: I'm comfortable with portraying violence if necessary as well as nudity. I don't feel like doing erotic VNs as of now. I favor realism and believability both in my own art as well as in the kind of entertainment I consume
==========


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 31, 2017)

Nick: Diretooth
Artist Type: Writer.
Sample(s): Stand Alone: Part One 
Preferred Genre(s): Fantasy.
Story Idea(s): None at the moment.
Availability: Depends on others.
Additional Info: I do not do adult works. Partially because I am inexperienced with writing adult storylines, partially because I am just plain inexperienced. I will explore mature themes, nakedness is not an issue, nor are reasonable depictions of bodily reactions. My primary issue would be depictions of such in an overtly fetishistic manner. I recognize that there are those who will find such pleasing in that way, and that's their prerogative. (I also just learned that I've been spelling and pronouncing that as perogative.) I do not expect to be the head of development. While I have experience with making video games, it's primarily with RPG Maker. I'm fairly savvy with the various tropes found in different media, and as a writer I tend to write by the seat of my pants, though am capable of outlining a plot so everything flows properly.
The games I have made I make under the name of Earthkin Entertainment. I would prefer projects I participate in the creation of to be credited as 'Created in association with Earthkin Entertainment', but such credit is not necessary. Having me credited as 'Diretooth' is an absolute must, as many would likely state as well. I personally do not have much experience with group projects, and with stories I write, I tend to be a bit defensive when being criticized nonconstructively. If a project is made with the intent of being sold commercially, I would insist that profits from said game be divided fairly according to the work and skill of those who contributed. Non-commercially, as long as I have credit for my hard work, I'm perfectly happy.

Also, as a personal gripe, I would like to tell the OP that 'artist' is better than 'drawer' as a term indicating a person who makes artwork, and that most people would not call themselves a drawer because most people who use 'drawer' are either little kids still learning English or people indicating a slide-out rectangular box-shelf that typically contains eating utensils, art utensils, or practically anything that can fit. I point this out with all due respect to you, improper nomenclature being used is a bit of a pet peeve, both toward myself and others.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

Since english isn't my native language I'm still building my vocabulary, fixing it along the way. Anyway, I'll change the drawer thingie to illustrator then


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 31, 2017)

Illustrator's a good word. I hope I did not come off as rude, I try to not make assumptions about other people if I can, and try to act in a way that is helpful, but not condescending.


----------

